# What Size Hex Head Screwdriver for Sig Grips?



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

I seem to have lost mine and can't remember the size. Anybody know?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Depending on the model - you need either an 1/8" or 3/32" allen wrench to remove the screws.


----------

